# Confused about Command systems and decoders



## richs75 (Jan 21, 2016)

I bought a Digitrax Super Empire Builder with a UP Loco of off eBay. Got the system hooked up and runs great. It has now hooked me on DCC.

So now I am looking to retrofit all my other locos to DCC. I have a Walthers Fairbanks-Morse H10-44 that is just DC. Looking for a decoder with sound to convert it and couldn't seem to find a decoder on Digitrax site that would work.
Before I make a call to Digitrax, can somebody answer a couple of questions first.

*Question #1 Can somebody point me in the direction of a decoder with sound that will work on my switcher?*

Also, I am looking to buy another one just like it. I see this one advertized just like it for $149.99 with Tsunami Sound and DCC. 

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Walthers-Proto-HO-H10-44-MR-p/920-40826.htm

*Question #2 Will the new switcher with Tsunami sound (sorry, I am unfamiliar with that name) work with my Digitrax system?*

Thanks, I am just learning about all this stuff and am unfamiliar what decoders will work with what systems.
In other words, does Digitrax decoders only work with Digitrax Command Controllers and vice versa?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The Tsunami decoder will work just fine with Digitrax DCC system.
DCC is pretty universal in what will work with what, very standardized.

Try Sound Traxx for a Tsunami decoder, should have one for the H10

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The FM H 10 had the CFA-16-4. or the P12-42 engine. Soundtracx have decoders for the former: TSU-1000 model no. 827108. Speaker will depend on how much space you have available, Soundtracx recommend their 810054 kit. I'm sure you'd have room for one of the small 'sugar cube' speakers, don't be fooled by their size, sound is excellent.

Regarding your intended purchase the Tsunami will not be a fully featured one like the one detailed above. Many functions will be missing allowing them to sell the loco at such a low price point. It should still sound good though. By features I mean there are fifteen air horns on the full decoder and maybe three on the Walthers RTR model.

Installation is fairly straightforward. You will need a soldering iron, heat shrink tubes and a roll of Kapton tape. Good luck. If you want to post a pic of the chassis, shell removed we can advise you in detail.


----------



## richs75 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the direction, guys. I looked up Soundtraxx and the right decoder for the FM switcher was around $100. So I just bought the new switcher. Figured for the extra $50, might as well have both for my yards and one will just have to be confined to the yard (which will be DC) and the other can run on the mainline to the spurs if needed. Someday, maybe I will convert it over but for now, just don't see justifying an extra 4100 just for the DCC switch.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

A word of caution here...having both DC and DCC on the same layout is like a loaded gun waiting for the slightest error to backfire on you.The two DON'T mix and a locomotive that will inadvertently cross the gap will likely induce smoking results.Both power stations won't like it.

Though feasible,it's a mishap waiting to happen but then,if you don't mind the smell of fryed electronics,go for it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Can't agree with Jake more.

Having the DC yard connected to the DCC mainline 
even with insulated joiners is a disaster in the making.
An accidental push of a button that throws a turnout and
there goes your $ up in smoke.

A better idea would be to use a DPDT switch so that with
the flip of a toggle, you can go from DCC to DC for the
whole layout.

A word of caution with that. Have a spur or yard track that
can be turned off. You can park DC locos there so they won't
be damaged by the DCC modified AC current.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The complexity and real life damage that can happen would sway me to recommend that one skip trying to do dual operation. Just too much risk. Do the conversion to DCC and slowly modify your loco fleet. You may also find good reasons to retire or sell those old problematic ones!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

As everyone else has said don't risk mixing the two. For just about twenty dollars you can convert it to non sound DCC. You'll find the benefits you'll get will outweigh the cost.

Another word of warning, once you've experienced sound you wont want to go back to silent railroading!


----------



## richs75 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ok, advise taken. I was going to install a DPDT switch between the yard and rest of layout and I thought that I would be good enough to not let one cross into the other, but I can see your point. I have done stupider things before and more costly, but some of you guys have learned from "experience" and I want to learn from your knowledge and not "experience" this myself.

And you are right on the sound thing. That is what got me hooked from the start. I will just have to convert it to non-sound and turn the whole layout to DCC.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I have twenty locomotives of wich seven have sound and have no plan of having more.First the cost but I also found out that sounds can become annoying after a while.

In fact,all my sounders have their sound levels set pretty low to create the "further away" effect when they're on the far edge of the layout (40 inches away).Better still,I get the "arriving/going out" feeling on my ten feet long layout.Combined with the slow speeds,it makes the layout "seem" larger than it really is.

There's a very thin barrier between sound and noise...my opinion,of course.Silent locomotives still have their place on a layout.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Sound is what had me hooked on DCC. I have found that some of my non-sound locomotives are getting more track time. When I am working at my desk I find it relaxing to have a few trains just running on the layout. The sound is nice but after a while it can get distracting. The to non-sound locos pulled trains on separate continues loops without incident for over two hours the other day while I was on the PC. every few minutes I would stop and watch them go by as I was working. 

It is also nice to hear the wheels etc when testing new equipment. 

Now if I am at the controls then sound is the way to go.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Brakeman Jake said:


> There's a very thin barrier between sound and noise...my opinion,of course.Silent locomotives still have their place on a layout.


True, yet isn't there this 'rolling thunder' system you can get now with a subwoofer. I can see this going the same way as the idiots who fill their cars with speakers and zillion watt amplifiers. Hopefully railroaders will have more sense.


----------

